# Good reliable research chem Viagra/cialis company that ships via UPS?



## Deusomega (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone have any recommendations... I notice most only ship USPS.


----------



## osta-president (Nov 27, 2012)

Deusomega said:


> Anyone have any recommendations... I notice most only ship USPS.



We ship using USPS and we haven't had problems. Is there a reason you wish to use UPS?


----------



## Deusomega (Nov 27, 2012)

I like being able to reroute it to a ups pickup location.


----------

